# Java Joe's- Hilton Head Island, SC



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Bottom line, guy told me he was a batista, and that they had the caramel macchianos, just like Starbucks. I asked the guy if his single mocha just came with one shot, he told me he just pushes a button and didn't know. Then, after the 10 second shot, proceeded to grab a LARGE pitcher of milk that had, judging by the screeching sound, been already steamed, but he made sure it was warmed up for me to use in my drink. I knew it wasn't going to be good, but was committed at that point. Sure enough, HORRIBLE. I guess there's plenty of tourists that don't care, and they do sell alcohol, so, coffee must be taking a back seat. Very disappointed, and left me with no real espresso options on the island.

More...


----------

